# Hello fellow cat lovers



## gothceltgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

I want to introduce myself. I'm Layla, single, live alone in Newark NJ, & I'm childfree, except for being a pet parent :wiggle. I just rescued a one-eyed male blue & cream totoiseshell. No idea how he lost his eye. He's a sweet guy who likes the cold for some reason. And his name is Darragh Leander. At some point, when I figure out how, I'll put a pic of him up.

I used to have a cat named Phoenix, who, for most of his life, didn't live w/me as I was formerly homeless and when I got housing, the place that I lived didn't allow pets. He died in 2014 (he was 13) and it's been almost 2 years since his passing. I was so angry & hurt that I lost him before I was able to move out of there and regain my freedom again.

I moved in October of last year, one year later. And am so relieved to finally have the freedom that I sought for so long. Everyone deserves the freedom to have little furry ones :kittyball
Hello everyone and I look forward to joining in the discussions.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Layla! Welcome!
How wonderful of you to rescue Darragh!
Will be looking forward to some pictures of him!
Glad you're in a better spot in life now!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Layla and welcome to the forum! I'm so glad you are finally able to share your home with a furry friend. They are the best!


----------



## gothceltgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you all. All of you fellow cat lovers make me feel so warm and fuzzy (pun definitely intended). I've encountered lots of cat haters in my life. An attitude which I find very off-putting needless to say.

I put an 'album' together and his pix are there. The 6 best shots of my new handsome little man.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

I like that first picture, for some reason I find it very cute when cats stretch out their toes!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, welcome to the CF! 

I don't know if you know already, but a MALE tri-colored cat (tortishell/torbie/calico) is very, very rare! I think you're lucky to find Darragh Leander! What an interesting name, too.

I'm also glad you're in a better position now. Life can be difficult for us in so many different ways, it's unthinkable for me now to NOT have my furry pals to live with either! My dad never liked cats, never allowed me or my siblings to have any kind of pet. But it's so~ different when you actually own cats yourself. Times change, and I think my dad had a skewed view on pets...plus those cat-haters don't know what they're missing, imho.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He looks so happy in those pictures...like he knows he has it good with you.


----------



## gothceltgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

TabbCatt said:


> I don't know if you know already, but a MALE tri-colored cat (tortishell/torbie/calico) is very, very rare!


Thank you and yes, I know! So amazing. And there's another one almost identical to him. I looked it up, that's how I even found out what sort of coat that even was, never saw anything like my rare boy before. That other one could be his father or something maybe. New Jersey spawns rare kitties. That could be a headline huh?

A unique name for a unique boy. :wink: Oh & the "G" is silent BTW. My BFF didn't realize that, b/c well she didn't know that name. So now I'm putting this disclaimer out there in case others think it's some odd thing.


----------



## gothceltgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Adelea said:


> I like that first picture, for some reason I find it very cute when cats stretch out their toes!


I know me too. Or just stretch in general. I think he was kneading in that one. So adorable.


----------



## gothceltgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

*Big Mistake*

So it looks like I may have been a bit hasty thinking that I had some rare male tortie. Darragh is a girl. So it's Darragh Leanne. She's also pregnant.  She seemed to have testicles, but it was just a swoosh of fur in back. So she's still my lovely sweet kitty widdums. But I have no idea how I'm going to manage with more mouths to feed.

I'm pretty ill & have a really difficult time managing my condition. So I'm just hoping that I can keep it together. I've had good couple of weeks. But I can feel a decline is imminent. I go through long periods of time where it's often difficult to even get out of bed. So I'm really anxious, as I have a doctor's appt. w/a new doc. next week. Wish me luck that I can get the medical help that I need ASAP so that I can properly look after the furry one.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Please post about health issues in the appropriate forum.


----------

